

[site] algorithm to match you with perfect drone - wizitapp
http://www.wizitapp.com/drones

======
wizitapp
New site that asks you questions on how you want to use a gadget and based on
your answers recommends a gadget for you. Try it and let me know what you
think in the comments.

